# Electrolux Fridge



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh Dear !
Fridge inspected; lots of sticky goo, looks like burnt sugar. Evidence that the goo began high and dripped down on both sides. Boss says fridge was defo clean and empty
just a week ago. Fridge doesn't want to work off gas. No leccy available.
Could the goo come from the fridge itself !
Electrolux RM 6401 ( L )
Any suggestions welcome.
p.s. I haven't the courage to taste the goo !
Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we talking inside the fridge.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bill, 

A picture would be helpful.

Drew


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for your interest.
Inside the fridge, looks like diluted Marmite with a pool at the bottom, probably about a quarter of a pint all told and residues in all the shelf supports on both sides. I cannot see any obvious place this has come from. The freezer compartment at the top is clear.
It seems this began as gas from the top, liquified and is now slowly turning into a solid.
Bill


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

As you say no leccy available, are we to assume you are at home and the van is powered down and everything (fridge/freezer) has been empty for some time? Was the door left open for ventilation?

Anything on the underside of the freezer compartment?

I thought I had cleaned my fridge properly after my Spring trip, but I had occasion to take the whole thing out to do some repairs and I was astonished how much hidden crud I had missed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only time our fridge looked like that was when a can of coke was left in for months and sprung a leak.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tugboat.....I can't verify that the fridge was empty and clean after our eleven week trip. However....the Boss insists it was clean as a whistle. The MH has been emptied completely while new safety seats were fitted at the back. Knowing females....I can't imagine that the fridge was left dirty for other folks to see !
Searching on the Internet, it seems that this sticky goo mystery is not that unusual, and the consensus is that the insulation of the fridge has melted/disintegrated, probably covered the gas burner and everything else.
Now there was a time during the long trip when we ran out of propane and changed to butane. I suspect that the fridge over heated at this time. Perhaps that was when the damage was done. The fridge should run on both types of gas, but perhaps using butane requires a reduction on the temperature dial. We made the adjustment eventually. Any thoughts on that ? Nothing in the bible !
I now have to find out how to remove said fridge. Two large screws are apparent inside the fridge at the back.
I am not yet confident enough to remove them.
Is there anyone around who has been brave enough to remove their fridge ? Otherwise, I am in the clutches of the nearest MH workshop.
Bill


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When I took my fridge out recently, the foam strip that went round the back of the unit, to prevent draughts and gas leakage into the van, had gone all sticky and horrible. Took a lot of work to clean it all off. It was black, not brown, and anyway it couldn't have migrated to the inside.

Mine is the 7401 (don't know how it differs to yours) and to remove it I had to remove 4 blanking covers, 2 each side just inside the door aperture. These gave access to screws securing the fridge to the furniture.

First I removed the door and shelves, then diconnected the gas pipe inside the vent cover, removed the securing screws as mentioned above, then slid the unit out a little way to access the wiring on the top. I took photos of all the connections and labelled stuff cos I'm daft and liable to forget how to put it back together. HTH.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If this means that you will have to replace the fridge, perhaps the workshop will do the fitting of a new fridge inclusive.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I just looked at an online manual for the 6401 and it is indeed secured as I described.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for info re fridge removal. Looks like no alternative.
Here are some piccies of said fridge, and outside vents. I can see no way to service the gas burner from outside the MH.
Looks like serious overheating. The black from the flue is not just soot, it's burnt. Open to advice !
Bill


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bill,

As you say, serious overheating. Definitely a new fridge, not worth messing about with, problem solved.

Drew


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks, Drew. I am going to show the pics to the local MH experts. If a new fridge is the answer, they will know what alternative fridge is going to fit ! 
Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just in case your repairer doesn't know which is the correct replacement model see this link http://www.obrienscamping.co.uk/discontinued/RM6401LM.htm the L distiction is simply a light, I think the M is for manual.


----------



## Keviny (May 1, 2017)

Hi

I believe that Butane does give a higher temperature than Propane when burnt at the same pressure and flow rate, but cannot be used below around -10C whereas Propane can be used down to around -30C.

If the seal between the hob and the worktop has been leaking then the insulation on the top of the fridge may have become contaminated and given the higher flame temperatures experienced on the hob being selected back (from the pans) back into the hob material may have given the results you have experienced.

I know it doesn't help you get your fridge removed but may explain the "goo"

Kevin


----------



## Keviny (May 1, 2017)

Hi again

Just seen your pictures of the burner.

I had problems with mine refusing to stay lit which was caused by debris (probably combustion and corrosion products inside the gas supply pipe blocking the nozzle). It is possible to strip the burner assembly in situ by removing the burner shroud and moisture collection vessel, you can then remove the thermocouple connection and unscrew the gas supply pipe connection complete with burner. Then clean out the nozzle and any debris. I also briefly turned on the gas to expel any other debris in the gas supply pipe.
I then rebuilt it all and tested the system with leak detection spray and it works properly now for the last two years.

If there was a problem with the nozzle partially blocking it could've given you combustion problems which could have resulted in some the issues your pictures.

Obviously you need competent and confident to carry out any sort of gas work and strictly speaking the work should be only carried by a registered Gas Technician but having worked on High Pressure NG and Hydrogen Industrial systems I was comfortable in doing the work.

Hope this helps

Kevin


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That is a nasty mess in the fridge, and I'm puzzled as to where that has come from.

The soot adjacent to the burner is possibly from just poor combustion due to a build-up of debris in the flue and the burner itself being dirty. If it was all cleaned up it might work OK again. It doesn't look like anything has been overheated as the drip container and the wiring do not appear to have any melt damage.

I would think the insulation in the carcase of the fridge would be of the glass or mineral wool padding type. I'm pretty sure foam isn't used for that. Therefore I can't understand where that mess has come from.

If it was mine, I'd take the whole thing out, clean the burner assembly (easy job) and sooty mess, clean the inside of the fridge, reconnect it and try it. Nothing to lose, really.

See if it works on mains and 12 volt also, of course.

Are there any nasty smells to deter from that approach?


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Update: Firstly, many thanks for all your info. Very helpful.
There is a grill in the woodwork on the side of the fridge compartment. I removed that and found... a completely clean fridge top; no insulation, nothing burnt. I took the rear burner apart and found plenty of soot and rust flakes and the flue seems to be totally sealed around, but the insulation poking out of the top is fibre. No damage there.
Fridge fired up, but not too well. Tried another more rigorous clean; fridge ran for a morning but not very cold, and the igniter started to operate although the fridge was on.
Conclusions: 
1 The sticky goo inside was probably "enemy action" from the seat belt fitters ! So I think Raynipper got that right !
2. It's not worth removing the fridge, 'cos there is nothing to examine on the sides..All the action is at the back.
3. The flue needs a serious clean and I don't have the necessary brush; I've ordered one.
4. Have been reading about levelling. looks like I won't know how well this fridge might work until it's level....which it isn't at present....quite a big lean in fact.
Here's hoping all will be well eventually.
I'm learning !!!
Bill


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What could the setbelt fitters have done to produce such a mess?

Glad you're making progress, though, and hopefully avoiding having to get a new fridge.


----------

